#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Graduação a Distância em Ciência da Computação com ênfase em Redes

## info24hs

Alguêm saberia me indicar um curso de Graduação a Distância em Ciência da Computação com ênfase em Redes?

Obrigado..

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

dê uma olhadinha na Universidade de Uberaba

----------

